# Iseki Bolens Tractor G 174..



## Rosemark Alpacas (Mar 14, 2018)

Wondering if someone can give me some heads up... .
I found that my tractor had water in the hydraulic system oil. ..So I flushed the system with 3 lots of diesel... Have cleaned the gauze strainer and have filled the system again with hydraulic oil. ..
Have now found that the hydraulics will only start to lift very slowly when tractor is revved to 2000 revs but once I put a hand or foot on the arms the arms don't move.. ..


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The Iseki TX2160F (four wheel drive) or TX2160 (two wheel drive), on which this Bolens is based, has an aluminum hydraulic pump. Any water in the hydraulic oil pits the aluminum and destroys the pump.

I recommend you obtain the repair manual for this tractor, possibly from: samsbolens.com. The pump is available from: www.agproparts.com


----------



## Rosemark Alpacas (Mar 14, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> The Iseki TX2160F (four wheel drive) or TX2160 (two wheel drive), on which this Bolens is based, has an aluminum hydraulic pump. Any water in the hydraulic oil pits the aluminum and destroys the pump.
> 
> I recommend you obtain the repair manual for this tractor, possibly from: samsbolens.com. The pump is available from: www.agproparts.com


----------



## Rosemark Alpacas (Mar 14, 2018)

I would have thought that with the tractor not doing any work it wouldn't be the pump. ..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if the hydraulics were working before, there is probably air in the suction line, if you have a compressor, start the tractor and let it idle and pressurise the transmission housing at the fill point with --LOW-- pressure air and this may get the oil moving.

I had to do this when I replaced the screen and suction hose on my Kubota.


----------



## Rosemark Alpacas (Mar 14, 2018)

FredM said:


> if the hydraulics were working before, there is probably air in the suction line, if you have a compressor, start the tractor and let it idle and pressurise the transmission housing at the fill point with --LOW-- pressure air and this may get the oil moving.
> 
> I had to do this when I replaced the screen and suction hose on my Kubota.


Hi Fred M...
Yes mate hydraulics had been working fine up till when I had noticed the water in the system.. Really only noticed it as went to use the tractor and the hydraulics didn't work so thought I had look at the gauze strainer as in the past I have had to clean it a couple of times... 
Have tried a couple of times with pressurising the system to see if I could get the system to work but trying hasn't improved things at all.. BUGGER BUGGER BUM. .....


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Rosemark have you tried loosening the suction line to the pump and pressurising the transmission just to make sure the fluid is being pushed to the pump, if this is so, remove the pressure side pipe from the pump and run the engine at idle and pressurise the transmission and watch if the pump will prime, be ready to shut down the engine should the pump prime, if this doesn't work, you will have to go with RC Wells advise and at least inspect the pump internals, the pump internals would have to be very much stuffed to not work.


----------

